# Emil Schurer - The History of the Jewish People in the Time of Jesus Christ



## Mayflower (Sep 28, 2005)

Anyone familiar with these works (5 volumes):
The History of the Jewish People in the Time of Jesus Christ 5 Volumes by Emil Schurer

Retail Price: $199.95
CBD Member Price: $49.99
Save $149.96 (74%)

http://www.christianbook.com/Christ...vent=ESRCN&nav_search=1&cms=1&Go.x=26&Go.y=11


----------



## Scott (Sep 29, 2005)

I have it and what I have read has been useful. Have not read that much, though. I had it recommended to me.


----------



## Mayflower (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> I have it and what I have read has been useful. Have not read that much, though. I had it recommended to me.



Dear Scott,

Is it as good as Alfred Edersheim-Life and Times of Jesus the Messiah ? I don't know if you have the books from Edersheim, but do you think that the 5 volume set Emil Schurer is addeting something extra with it ? Christianbook has a great discount of the both the books of Emil Schurer & Alfred Edersheim.


----------



## Scott (Sep 29, 2005)

I have that too. Schurer seems to have more detail. You might see if you library has it and look over it yourself. You could order it through interlibrary loan too and see if it is worth buying. Takes up allot of space.


----------



## crhoades (Jan 4, 2007)

This will be coming out via the Logos.com's community pricing program for around 30 bucks: http://www.logos.com/communitypricing

Anyone else have feedback on the perspective, usefulness, accuracy, etc.?


----------

